# Whistles



## Casfam (Sep 27, 2016)

We are getting our puppy tomorrow and cannot wait. The breeder has suggested we get a loud pea whistle for recall training and to avoid silent dog whistles as humans can't tell if they are working. (Fair point). I've been looking online and a lot of people like the acme dog whistles that don't have a pea but are audible to humans. These seem just as sensible to me. I understand that different pitches are better for certain dogs so I'm wondering if that's why she uses the pea type. Do you use a whistle? What kind? Any recommendations? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I use an Acme whistle, it works really well. I have both a 210 1/2 (spaniel) and a 211 1/2 (Labrador) but either works well. The theory is different breeds respond better to different pitches and the lab whistle is louder but in all honesty, so long as you build strong foundations with 'whistle, recall and treat' when you start then any whistle will work.
Good luck!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I just use my mouth, but then again I can whistle LOUD.


----------



## Casfam (Sep 27, 2016)

We went with the acme 210.5 and despite only using it in the garden so far it has worked a treat. He will even stop chasing the cat and come darting over for a piece of chicken now. Fingers crossed it has the same charm when out and about in the coming weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

